# GRANADA PARADISE: Alhambra, beaches, snow...



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

*ALHAMBRA ILUMINADA - ALHAMBRA ILUMINATED*
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

Coming more pictures soon!! About Holy Week :cheers:


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

Some more photos of Alhambra (Granada):


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

hi, i was in Granada in february. it was amazing! lovely pics!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2012)

*SEMANA SANTA GRANADA / HOLY WEEK GRANADA:*
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## niko.athens.greece (Apr 29, 2011)

*Absolutely Stunning! Been to Spain and loved it...now would love to explore the southern provinces. Breathtaking! *


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

^^ Thank you very much!! Athens is also so wonderful :cheers:

*SEMANA SANTA GRANADA / HOLY WEEK GRANADA:*
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

*CABALGATA REYES MAGOS/ THREE MAGIC KINGS:*
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

*CABALGATA REYES / THREE MAGIC KINGS:*


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

*ALHAMBRA: EIGHTH WONDERFUL IN THE WORLD*
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2012)

*SIERRA NEVADA: TOP 10 SKI RESORTS IN THE WORLD*
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

*ALHAMBRA: EIGHTH WONDERFUL IN THE WORLD*
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice photos from Granada :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2012)

^^ Thank you very much. Athens is also amazing!! :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

*ALHAMBRA: EIGHTH WONDERFUL IN THE WORLD*
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

^^ View from famous "Mirador de San Nicolás" (balcony) :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2012)

*ALHAMBRA: EIGHTH WONDERFUL IN THE WORLD*
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

*COSTA TROPICAL GRANADA*
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

*VISTA AÉREA GRANADA - GRANADA AERIAL VIEW*
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2012)

*PARQUE CIENCIAS - SCIENCE PARK*
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2012)

*ALHAMBRA: PATIO DE LOS LEONES*
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

AirGranada said:


> *SIERRA NEVADA: TOP 10 SKI RESORTS IN THE WORLD*
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


marvelous photo...:cheers:


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2012)

*DÍA DE LA CRUZ*
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2012)

Linguine said:


> marvelous photo...:cheers:


Thank you very much :cheers:


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2012)

*LOS CÁRMENES*
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

*GRANADA - REAL MADRID (YESTERDAY)*
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2012)

*GRANADA - REAL MADRID (SATURDAY)*
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

*ALHAMBRA: PATIO DE LOS LEONES*
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

*GRANADA CITY CENTER: COLON SQUARE*
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

*TRIUNFO SQUARE*
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

*GRANADA CITY CENTER: PUERTA REAL*
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

the new areas from Granada are also really beauiful


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

^^ Thank you very much!! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice photos from Granada


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

^^Thank you very much!! :cheers:


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

*ALHAMBRA: EIGHTH WONDERFUL IN THE WORLD*
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2012)

*SPANISH REVOLUTION - GRANADA (LAST WEEKEND)*


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

*GRANADA CITY CENTER: PUERTA REAL*
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

Linguine said:


> marvelous photo...:cheers:


Thank you very much!! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful new photos; more please


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

^^ coming!! Thank you so much!! :cheers:


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2012)

*GRANADA*
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

coming more pictures soon


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

*FERIA GRANADA (PRONTO) - GRANADA FAIR (SOON)*
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## guncelk (Feb 22, 2012)

had a chance to tour Andalucia last year; 10 cities in 7 days, including Seville, Cordoba, Cadiz, etc. And I can easily say Granada has the most vibrant city life of all. 
And La Alhambra; :master:

Thanks for the photos and keep them coming, please


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2012)

guncelk said:


> had a chance to tour Andalucia last year; 10 cities in 7 days, including Seville, Cordoba, Cadiz, etc. And I can easily say Granada has the most vibrant city life of all.
> And La Alhambra; :master:
> 
> Thanks for the photos and keep them coming, please


Thank you very much guy!! :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

AirGranada said:


> *GRANADA*
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



beautiful...kay:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2012)

Linguine said:


> beautiful...kay:


Thank you very much Linguine!! :cheers:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2012)

AirGranada said:


> *FERIA GRANADA (PRONTO) - GRANADA FAIR (SOON)*
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


GRANADA FAIR starts next weekend!! :cheers: One week to enjoy :banana:


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2012)

*GRANADA FAIR (AERIAL VIEW)*
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

*FERIA DE GRANADA (CORPUS CHRISTI)*
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Granada is sooooo magical!!!!


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Absolutly love Granada, I love the moorish style mixed with the Spaniard architechture.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2012)

^^ Thank you very much!! :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2012)

madridhere said:


> Granada is sooooo magical!!!!


Thank you very much. Many people say the same "mágica" or "embrujo" :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

*GRANADA FAIR ENTRY 2012: REMEMBERING CATHEDRAL*
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

^^ Hope you like the pics!! :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

*ALHAMBRA Y SIERRA NEVADA*
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

Coming more images soon!! :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

*GRANADA MIX*
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2012)

*GRANADA BEST BEACH: LA RIJANA*
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

*GRANADA: ESPAÑA GANÓ LA EUROCOPA / SPAIN WON EURO 2012*

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

Coming more pics soon!! :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2012)

*SUMMER TIME (ALL YEAR THANKS TO SUBTROPICAL CLIMATE ON COAST) : SALOBREÑA BEACH*
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

*SUMMER TIME (ALL YEAR THANKS TO SUBTROPICAL CLIMATE ON COAST) : ALMUÑECAR BEACH*
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2012)

*PATIO DE LOS LEONES: ABIERTO/OPEN*
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

*GRANADA 1 SEVILLA 1 (PRIMER PARTIDO / FIRST MATCH) :*
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

Today: Real Madrid - Granada :cheers: (soon coming pictures)


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2012)

*ATARDECER GRANADA / SUNSET IN GRANADA:*
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

the man from k-town said:


> hi, i was in Granada in february. it was amazing! lovely pics!


Im glad you had a great time in Granada :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing sunset...:cheers:


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2012)

Linguine said:


> amazing sunset...:cheers:


Thank you very much!! :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

*Today Barcelona - Granada !!* :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2012)

*ATARDECER EN GRANADA / SUNSET IN GRANADA*
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2012)

Soon coming pictures!! Happy Halloween!! :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

can't wait for your updates...thanks in advance.


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

Estuve una vez sola en mi vida, por el día, y quedé prendado por la belleza de la ciudad....

Ansío retornar


----------



## Jose56phj (Nov 1, 2012)

amazing sunset.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

*ALHAMBRA*

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

Jose56phj said:


> amazing sunset.


Thank you :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

kokomo said:


> Estuve una vez sola en mi vida, por el día, y quedé prendado por la belleza de la ciudad....
> 
> Ansío retornar


Te esperamos pues!! :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

Linguine said:


> can't wait for your updates...thanks in advance.


You are welcome :cheers: Soon updates, I promise


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2012)

*GRANADA AT CHRISTMAS*
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

Soon more images my friends


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ great!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2013)

*GRANADA*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

*GRANADA - REAL MADRID* LAST MONDAY







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2013)

Soon more updates my friends


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

As an Arab Spain and Portugal (Al-Andalus) and in particular Granada and Córdoba have a great interest for me. Even both the names are of Arabic origin.

Very beautiful.:cheers:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2013)

^^Yes, the name of "Granada" comes from "Medina Garnata" (arab). Greece and then Roma called it "Il-Iberis" (La Ibera/The Iberian) because there were too many iberian people living in Granada since 2.500 b.c. more or less :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2013)

*GRANADA 1-0 REAL MADRID* (FEBRUARY 2013)


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2014)

Soon Basketball World Cup in Granada, Spain group here: Spain, France, Brazil, Serbia, Egypt, Iran. ReNew Basket Palace: 9.507 seats, before 7.200 more or less. 

PD: also new metrobus (metropolitan + autobús) = (subway + bus), 20 metres long, 200 passengers (180 exactly), 2minutes frequency. And remember Granada won 1-0 Barcelona few months ago, with Messi, Neymar, Xavi. Granada Club Fútbol great team!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2014)

There is a great picture today in a new from Ideal (newspaper Granada) titled "un tiro de millones" about the economic impact for Granada at Basket World Cup (30August-14September). *The Palacio de Granada (10.000 seats) full the other day.*

PD: fuente (photos): http://www.ideal.es/granada/201408/18/tiro-millones-20140818003824.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2014)

^^ Do not miss the great picture (click link please). Basket World Cup soon from 30th August to 14th September!! :cheers:


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

AirGranada said:


> *ATARDECER GRANADA / SUNSET IN GRANADA:*
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I'm going to Granada in early November. I need some tips from you guys:

1. The best vantage points in the city to take postcard-worthy pictures like the one above (especially during sunrise and sunset), and how to get there by using public transportation (bus or subway)?
2. The best authentic Andalusian food restaurants/cafes for locals (not for tourists).
3. How's the weather usually in early November? Dry and sunny or rainy and cloudy?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2014)

^^
1. Bus, ask to the driver (I think it is the line C2, they changed now all the lines system). Cuevas de San Miguel is the name where you can take great photos of Granada, like the image.

2. There are many, Granada lives from the tourism. The tapas (free meals) with a drink, it is a religion in Granada, in any bar or restaurant, but the best are at city centre.

3. Sunny at day (20-25 degrees celsius), but cold at night because of the snow in Sierra Nevada is so near.


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

^^Muchas gracias, amigo!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2014)

You are welcome!!  I forgot to say that Costa Tropical is sunny every day and at night no cold, because big mountains break the winter winds, so there is a subtropical climate (with exotic fruits for example), thats why is called Costa Tropical, 25min by highway from Granada, the same time 25min Granada - Sierra Nevada (ski resort).


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2015)

Soon more pics friends!! Happy new year!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed this thread needs more updates; Happy New Year btw :cheers:


----------

